# NBI Clearance



## MKMys (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi, I'm currently on Temporary Visitor visa 9A issued for business from India. I've been in Philippines collectively for 13 months now. For 189 visa , I would require NBI clearance. Does the clearance involve questions or just handing out biometrics? Wanted to know if someone got it done while 
on tourist visa and any problems faced?

Kindly help.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have done NBI a couple times - super easy. There is a simple downloadable form, just include a picture. Paid the fee at 7-11. When I got to NBI I had to do ink fingerprints, to go with my picture, then electronic prints, and a computer picture. No questions, but they might do some online criminal check. 

Both time I did I had to come back a month later to pick up the clearance. You can get it same day, but their system always seems to be down...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> I have done NBI a couple times - super easy. There is a simple downloadable form, just include a picture. Paid the fee at 7-11. When I got to NBI I had to do ink fingerprints, to go with my picture, then electronic prints, and a computer picture. No questions, but they might do some online criminal check.
> 
> Both time I did I had to come back a month later to pick up the clearance. You can get it same day, but their system always seems to be down...


You need to do an online appointment now. 

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawyerly (Jan 17, 2019)

Tukaram said:


> I have done NBI a couple times - super easy. There is a simple downloadable form, just include a picture. Paid the fee at 7-11. When I got to NBI I had to do ink fingerprints, to go with my picture, then electronic prints, and a computer picture. No questions, but they might do some online criminal check.
> 
> Both time I did I had to come back a month later to pick up the clearance. You can get it same day, but their system always seems to be down...


No, there is no question and answer involved. All you have to do is go to the NBI Main Office at UN Avenue and proceed directly to the foreigner section at the second floor of the building. The whole process takes around 15 minutes. You need to go back after 3 days to pick up your clearance. You can send somebody to pick it up by proper authorization.

But before you go there, you need to fill up the application online using the link below and choose the date and time of your appointment. There is a very minimal fee and you can pay thru banks or debit card. 

Please do avoid fixers because this is something that is very easy to do. I have assisted a lot of clients on this and I have not experienced any difficulty.

Here's the link to their site. NBI CLEARANCE ONLINE APPLICATION FOR 2019


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> I have done NBI a couple times - super easy. There is a simple downloadable form, just include a picture. Paid the fee at 7-11. When I got to NBI I had to do ink fingerprints, to go with my picture, then electronic prints, and a computer picture. No questions, but they might do some online criminal check.
> 
> Both time I did I had to come back a month later to pick up the clearance. You can get it same day, but their system always seems to be down...


Hi, since you have done your NBI a couple of times now I wanted to ask if we have to do the fingerprint card the second time? Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi, since you have done your NBI a couple of times now I wanted to ask if we have to do the fingerprint card the second time? Thanks


Here in Iloilo I had to do the whole process each time. Pics and fingerprints... both ink & electronic prints and real pic & PC pic. It is not like they keep any actual records to use again ha ha


----------

